# New guy with a Hawthorne Flyer



## Velostigmat

Hey everyone,
I'm Chris and brand new to the CABE. I recently got the guts of this Hawthorne Flyer and am looking foward to my first vintage bike build/restoration. 

The bike's SN is G27234. All I know about the bike is that its a motorbike style and originally had 28" tires. Any more information (especially what the original sprocket and handlebars looked like) is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome! Hawthorne switched to all balloon tires in 1934, so yours is earlier than that! Most of that era used a sprocket that looks like a snowflake. You can search the photo archives for old Hawthornes and probably can get an idea of what the whole bike looked like. It probably also had cross braced handlebars. The biggest problem you'll have is trying to find rims & tires, very pricey! Many have swapped in modern 700c rims, or the 28" rims used on english roadster and european/Chinese commuter bikes.


----------



## Velostigmat

Thanks Adam. I've found one crank set ,a picture (different bike but same crank) is below.

Would this bike originally have had a New Departure model C or model D rear hub? Also if I opt to use English roadster/European commuter rims, will the the rims be compatible with 1930s New Departure hubs?

Thanks!


----------



## sensor

as long as the hole count on the hubs and the rims are the same it shouldnt be a problem......although there are real wheels floating around that can be had for the cost of a set of the chinese(just takes some searching is all) ones


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Actually, this is the one I'm talking about, pulled from the Cabe archives, a very crusty Flyer:  

  That's the 'snowflake' sprocket. Btw, awesome og paint!!! I saw the larger pics on RRB tonight.


----------



## imfastareyou

a crank / chainring combo like that was listed on ebay tonight I think,  1920s elgin crank or something like that...

here you go:

crankset


----------



## Backpedaler

*Hawthorne Deluxe*

I just found this one. It may give you some idea of what's what . . .


----------



## Velostigmat

Thanks Man!


----------



## kstarkusa

heres my hawthorne deluxe

kurt


----------



## mre straightbar

*nice chain ring kurt*

never seen one like that


----------



## dave the wave

*here's my flyers*

don't really know the years maybe late 20's.


----------



## Robertriley

Here's mine.  It is 34 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=146


----------



## redline1968

here is mine. i think it is a 1930's.  i might have a few parts for yours mark


----------



## Luckykat32

dave the wave said:


> don't really know the years maybe late 20's.




These are great!  Do you want to sell any of your Flyers?  email me or PM me: bennyreese@gmail.com


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Robertriley said:


> Here's mine.  It is 34
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=146




Uber cool Robert! Just picked up a semi crusty one. Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## redline1968

here's my orig paint flyer. cool bikes


----------



## Oldbikes

Redline1968, 
Nice Flyer!  BTW, I've got a KILLER light and can set up that would complete your bike, in matching orange paint!  PM me if interested and I'll shoot ya some pics...


----------



## redline1968

id  like to see it...


----------



## Oldbikes

Shoot me an email, and I'll send the pics...

Astreamliner(AT)aol.com


----------



## redline1968

i left you a message. thanks mark.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

This arrived today.  I'm not sure which end to start on. It appears it has been painted over with the same colors it was originally.  Over coat is crinkled and flaking. Any advice on how to attempt to remove the overcoat but leave the original? Second issue is the petrified tires....hacksaw?  The finish is gone but the rims appear to be in decent shape...I think the wood underneath may be intact. I've never worked on one in this condition.  Advice is much appreciated.   BTW gooseneck broken during removal will need replacement?  Thanks guys.  
Dan




[/IMG]


----------

